# help quick



## double dobies (Nov 12, 2006)

i am asking anyone that knows why the new dobie pup who is 12 months old chews his pads on his paws until they bleed?? i need help quick


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Well you shood buy him a chew toy. I don't know if that will help.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

you need to call a vet and get him checked, but the first thing that came to mind if this is a sudden thing, is that he may have walked through some caustic or acidic material which is making his paws itch or burn. Call the vet. He should not be doing this.


----------



## gracyrose (Nov 11, 2006)

*Allergies*

My first thought is ALLERGIES. Generally paw chewing is a food allergy. How long has he been doing this? Does his food or treats contain beef? Have you recently changed his food or treats?


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*i have no idea*

my dog used to do that


----------

